# Taking Apart Critter Nation?



## toke (Aug 28, 2012)

When I first assembled my critter nation a few months back, I did it in my closet. I realized shortly after that the doorway was too narrow to wheel it back out. It is in desperate need of a deep cleaning and a move to a more convenient location (not enough air circulation for my liking, and my clothes are starting to smell like stale rat ), however, I remember when I first put it together, it was so bent out of shape that I had to literally pound things into place. I am worried that if I take it apart it will not fit together right since I treated it so harshly the first time. Does anyone have experience taking apart and putting the critter nation back together? Is it a huge hassle or is it made to be easy to move?


----------



## Gannyaan (Dec 7, 2012)

Is the doorway really narrow or is it enough to actually just remove the door to give u an extra inch...? Doors are easy to remove. Easier than CN.

Keeping rats in the closet... Never heard that one lol


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Finnebon (Jul 15, 2013)

Aaahhh I have such sympathy for you! We bought our DCN second hand off craigslist and it was pretty bent too and REALLY hard to get it back together again since we had to dismantle the whole thing to fit in the car to take home. 

It will probably be a pain in the butt.. but you should probably do it anyway. Once it's all finished it will be worth it. But if it got pounded into place, then you already know everything will still fit, you just might need to pound it in again.


----------



## toke (Aug 28, 2012)

The doorway is just way too narrow, and I have tried to take the door off. Thankfully its a good sized walk-in, but it kind of isolates them, so I need to move it to a more open room. I remember how frustrated I was putting it together, so I am not excited for that, but my boys get pee and food in every little hole, and once the babies are old enough to be in the bottom half, I want them in an open room where they are exposed to a lot of people. I know it will be difficult, I just need to pep talk myself into just starting since I will have to follow through if I have no cage to put my other rats in.


----------



## Daize (Jun 8, 2013)

It generally comes apart pretty easy. You might have to use something to pry up the sides panels. We used a paint stir stick and a screwdriver. Once it's put together it's pretty easy to reassemble. Our DCN only took about 10 minutes to take apart and another 30 to reassemble. We didn't even need to use a mallet. Of course, there were two of us working on it. It's easier with two people.


----------

